

How To Care About Software Quality - hachiya
http://blog.hedges.net/2014/06/29/how-to-care-about-software-quality/

======
howon92
I agree with you all on points. All the points seem valid based on my
experience when I was working on not-so-small projects. But would these be
valid for some of the VERY successful products built by a few college students
in a dorm room(e.g. Snapchat)? Because the cost of shipping products has
decreased dramatically, the points might not hold true for such products.

